# On your marks... Get set...



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Always heard this was the first sign of heavy bedding blue gills... Falls right in line with the first full moon in May. Found this guy attached to my kayak on the Alabama river. Suspect that the trees will be full of them by the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yepper all over I10 last night.....amazing some folks don't know what they are called....hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> yepper all over I10 last night.....amazing some folks don't know what they are called....hahaha


 Had a guy one time try to help me out by taking care of my house while I was away.... Told me that one of my beautiful trees was being eaten up by worms but that he sprayed them good.... Never had any catalpa worms on that tree ever again!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> What is it?



C'mon. I'm a dumb Yankee and even I know what that is.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad Goes to Hurricane and Bear lake to fish.. They camped up there I think it was last weekend,and he said he must of landed on there Bedding...Because they were hitting them like crazy,off of worms..


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

That's bream candy.
We use to catch them at night and put them on a cardboard flat in an outside fridge.
DEADLY !


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

gator7_5 said:


> What is it?


Mayfly


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

gator7_5 said:


> What is it?


mayfly or some call it willow fly. They will hatch out around water in the spring and early summer - sometimes by the thousands. Many of them end up in the water and start a bream feeding frenzy!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Commercial fisherman will go out at night when they hatch and cover their skip jacks with bed sheets and put a 12 volt light board lengthwise on top.
Drift with the wind and they come in like it was an aircraft carrier.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

